# Worldmark Las Vegas - here now



## Cathyb (Mar 10, 2006)

Almost sitting on the floor with my laptop because that is where the plug-in is   but I am hooked up    It is NASCAR week here in Vegas and we didn't know that a year ago when we reserved; but if there are any questions about this resort, let me know.

We are in Bldg. 13-303 one bedroom which is spotless and relatively quiet. Have some children upstairs that get rowdy about 9pm each night but settle in before our bedtime. It's well stocked and a reasonably comfy king mattress to sleep on. Just opened is a snack shop with minimal necesssities like chips and soups but also a COFFEE bar -- yippee!  Also have good sandwiches and salads.  We have app. 32" TV, VCR/DVD and music box in living room and smaller TV in bedroom. Unit comes with small spice pkgs -- a nice touch. Also plenty of coffee filters. Washer & dryer in unit. Shuttle to Mandalay leaves on the hour.

The Information session here is another name for Sales promo - so be aware.  Resort is about 5 miles out but in 3 years this will also be built out with other timeshare companies coming here like Tahiti. There is a Food 4 Less real close.  Airport is about 2-3 miles away toward Strip.

We have tickets to Lance Burton and Celine Dion. Went to Wynn yesterday and do not miss having a drink in the Parasol Down bar.  They have around 10 parasols of different colors and sizes hanging from ceiling! Beautiful.  It is near the wall of water area.  We ate a Prix Fixe meal in Cafe for $32 which was Ribeye Steak or Salmon with choice of Onion soup or salad (soup was out of this world) and Creme Brulee (sp?). Quite a deal is such a fancy resort.  Their ceilings thruout change and are fancier than any we have ever seen.  Worth 2-3 hrs just gawking!  We'll be here till Tuesday if you have questions.


----------



## roadsister (Mar 11, 2006)

Cathy,
Glad you are enjoying the resort.....I am a WM owner and have been ther e several timesas this is one of my favorite resorts.....love the lazy river.  Don't miss the outlets a short distance away. And I had very good luck at the Silverton Casino about a mile away!


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi Roadsister! It is 39 degrees right now and rain (snow?) expected today. Not used to that. Saw Wayne Burton, magician, last night -- he made a sport car disappear and he was driving. Seconds later he was in the ceiling chandelier. Figure that one out. Have used the shuttle twice, works like a charm. Ate xlnt lunch at Commander's Palace -- what a treat. Banjo players wandered in and entertained us for 15 minutes. Tonight we see Celine Dion!  Visiting Fern Modena on Monday.


----------

